
Mozilla launches massive campaign on digital surveillance - sethbannon
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/06/11/stopwatching-us-mozilla-launches-massive-campaign-on-digital-surveillance/
======
betterunix
So, will Mozilla be making ABP, Tor, GPG (for web forms), etc. standard
features? Mozilla is actually in a position to help protect people from these
sorts of intrusions. Are they willing to actually do something that might hurt
their advertising industry friends in the name of protecting civil rights?

~~~
sp332
At least they show ABP as the "most popular" add-on, and promote "Do Not Track
Me" as a featured extension at
[https://addons.mozilla.org/](https://addons.mozilla.org/)

Making Tor standard is never going to happen. It requires a lot of
modifications to the browser
[https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser/design/#Imple...](https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser/design/#Implementation)
and it's awkward to use [https://www.torproject.org/download/download-
easy.html.en#wa...](https://www.torproject.org/download/download-
easy.html.en#warning)

~~~
malandrew

        Making Tor standard is never going to happen. It requires 
        a lot of modifications to the browser
    

That may be true for Gecko, but I don't see it as unreasonable to start baking
security into Servo, since it is a few years from being production ready and
is being built from scratch.

------
mrschwabe
This is great. But what would be more impressive is if Mozilla would drop
Google as Firefox's primary search engine - and instead use a non-PRISM
provider such as DuckDuckGo.

~~~
jmilkbal
Google integration, by definition, defies Mozilla's mission. I'm okay with the
integration knowing that I can fix it, though I wish there were a start-up
option for novices or to have it outright removed, though.

~~~
rz2k
Would many novices actually care. The commentary floating around the web by
people without any background in data analysis or technology seems to be that
the indignity of TSA searches matters more than the actual danger of enabling
future people to appoint themselves power brokers in the model of J Edgar
Hoover.

If novices don't care, wouldn't it just be an additional hassle?

------
elchief
Mozilla just gave me a reason to consider buying their phone.

------
Steuard
> This dragnet surveillance violates the First and Fourth Amendments of the
> U.S. Constitution, which protect citizens' right to speak and associate
> anonymously and guard against unreasonable searches and seizures that
> protect their right to privacy.

The use of "protect" near the end of this sentence confuses me. Do they mean
"violate"? Am I wrong to parse the final "that" as referring to the
unreasonable searches? Is there any chance of clarifying this language given
that this has already been made public?

~~~
sp332
I think "that" is supposed to refer all the way back to "right" but it's very
awkward.

------
anon1385
Mozilla need to take responsibility for their part in the construction of a
world that allows such easy mass surveillance. The 'Open Web' puts a heavy
emphasis on centralisation of user information.

~~~
sp332
The open web is supposed to prevent user lock-in and make it easy to choose
where you put your data.

~~~
betterunix
In practice, it fails miserably at that.

